# need help!



## ggg214 (Mar 10, 2008)

is there any website where i can find some taiji books or articles?
i want to improve my expression in taiji.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## ggg214 (Mar 10, 2008)

when i review this post, i find out that there is an example for my problem.
 if there is anything wrong, plz point it out.
in my signature, it's a Chinese charater&#65306;&#23450;(ding). i don't know how to difine this word, but i think i can show you a pic: a tree stands in a storm, no matter huge wind and heavy rain.
it can be used as &#20013;&#23450;. for taiji, it belongs to soil element,in five element(fire, metal, water, wood, soil). it also belongs to center in five direction (north, south, east, west, center). so the fist training is this word. taiji is stable.and the best way to achieve this goal is zhang zhuang (stand stakes). 
in other word, it also can be used with the word &#24515;(heart), as &#24515;&#23450;. it requires any practitioner to be peace not only in practising but also in every day life. someone says that every time after playing taiji, they feel quiet in heart. 
when any one achieve these two goals, no matter what he is doing, fighting, working, anything, it's easy to be the best, i think.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 10, 2008)

I am not exactly sure what you are asking here.

As to books YMAA has some good ones as does Plum Flower Press.

What is your native language?

If English or if you are fluent in English YMAA is good but Plum Flower Press has both English and I believe Chinese.

Also the Chinese (untranslated version) of Tung Ying Jie's redbook is pretty good as well.


----------



## Dronak (Mar 10, 2008)

I've bought books from a few places.  I like the books by YMAA (http://www.ymaa.com/publishing/) and have a few of them.  I've also ordered from Wing Lam Kung Fu (http://www.wle.com/store/main.html) and Wayfarer Publications (http://www.tai-chi.com/wayfarer.php).  I don't remember exactly what I bought at each place, but as I recall, they were all pretty good.  I've bookmarked a few other sites, but I don't think I've placed any orders with them.

I haven't heard of Plum Flower Press (http://www.plumflower.com/) so I checked their web site -- "Plum Flower Press has temporarily ceased operations for research abroad until September 2008".  I guess you won't be ordering anything from them for some time.

As for web articles, you can try searching around and see what you find.  I do remember that YMAA has newsletters online.  Other shopping sites might have similar newsletters.  A few sites that I made note of are:
http://www.egreenway.com/taichichuan/
http://www.thetaichisite.com/
http://www.taijiworld.com/
http://www.denner.org/reinhard/neijia/index.html
http://www.key-arts.co.uk/index.htm
http://www.taiji.de/taiji/en.htm
I don't remember how many of what types of articles are on them, but hopefully these will be of some help.


----------



## ggg214 (Mar 10, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I am not exactly sure what you are asking here.
> 
> As to books YMAA has some good ones as does Plum Flower Press.
> 
> ...


 
thanks for your reply!

my native language is Chinese, and i am trying to improve my English.

i feel that it's hard to translate from Chinese to English, especially words in martial art, as Taiji, ba gua etc.so i want to read some articles or books online which are in English, in order to improve my translation. then i can communicate with you more freely.that's my purpose.

if you want to read arricles or books of martial art in Chinese, i will be glad to upload some in this forum or other place.




Dronak said:


> I've bought books from a few places. I like the books by YMAA (http://www.ymaa.com/publishing/) and have a few of them. I've also ordered from Wing Lam Kung Fu (http://www.wle.com/store/main.html) and Wayfarer Publications (http://www.tai-chi.com/wayfarer.php). I don't remember exactly what I bought at each place, but as I recall, they were all pretty good. I've bookmarked a few other sites, but I don't think I've placed any orders with them.
> 
> I haven't heard of Plum Flower Press (http://www.plumflower.com/) so I checked their web site -- "Plum Flower Press has temporarily ceased operations for research abroad until September 2008". I guess you won't be ordering anything from them for some time.
> 
> ...


 
thanks a lot!
i will go and check the website in your post.
i'm sure it will help me a lot!
thanks again!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 10, 2008)

ggg214 said:


> thanks for your reply!
> 
> my native language is Chinese, and i am trying to improve my English.
> 
> ...


 
Yang Jwing Ming has translated some Old Taiji Documents form the Yang family into a book and I beleive the Chinese is still there as well but it is traditional not simplified.

Yang's Martial Arts Association
http://www.ymaa.com/publishing/books/internal/taiji_theory

Book - Tai Chi Secrets of the Yang Style: Chinese Classics, Translations, Commentary

There are also translations form Wu and Li styles but I have not read these

Book - Tai Chi Secrets of the Wu & Li Styles: Chinese Classics, Translations, Commentary

Book - Tai Chi Secrets of the Wu Style: Chinese Classics, Translations, Commentary

Also is there a foreign language bookstore in your area. There is one in Beijing that has a few Martial Arts books in English Translation so I imagine there must be something around Shanghai since it has a longer association with Westerners than Beijing does.


----------



## ggg214 (Mar 10, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yang Jwing Ming has translated some Old Taiji Documents form the Yang family into a book and I beleive the Chinese is still there as well but it is traditional not simplified.
> 
> Yang's Martial Arts Association
> http://www.ymaa.com/publishing/books/internal/taiji_theory
> ...


 
Yes, you remind me that near my working place, there is a foreign language bookstore. i will go and check at noon.

thanks!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 10, 2008)

ggg214 said:


> Yes, you remind me that near my working place, there is a foreign language bookstore. i will go and check at noon.
> 
> thanks!


 
Your noon is my mid-night 

Also I had to ask my wife about these, my character reading is not so good

&#23450; &#8211; Fixed (or) Stationary &#8211; rooted

&#20013;&#23450; &#8211; Middle Fixed &#8211;or- Fixed inside &#8211; internal root

&#24515; - heart (as you already said)

&#24515;&#23450;. &#8211; Calm Mind


----------



## ggg214 (Mar 10, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Your noon is my mid-night
> 
> Also I had to ask my wife about these, my character reading is not so good
> 
> ...


 
Great!
you have a good translater!
then if i have problems in translation, may i use some Chinese character?
^-^


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 11, 2008)

Check www.plumpub.com


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 13, 2008)

Read "Cultivating Stillness" by Eva Wong a couple times.  This is the book initiates of Taoist temples would have to study to begin their practices of Tai Chi and other healing forms.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2008)

DaPoets said:


> Read "Cultivating Stillness" by Eva Wong a couple times. This is the book initiates of Taoist temples would have to study to begin their practices of Tai Chi and other healing forms.


 
Actually they would have more likely read the Tao Te Ching by Lao tzu and studied the Dragon tiger classic since I highly doubt Eva Wong was around back then but okie dokie


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 13, 2008)

Eva Wong translated it into English..............

I gave an author name so it can easily be found in a book store......

The Tao Te Ching is the philosophical aspect of the Tao and many would have read that long before their interests into becoming Taoist initiates.  Once becoming an initiate they were handed the book "Cultivating Stillness" to study and then to begin their training.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2008)

DaPoets said:


> Eva Wong translated it into English..............
> 
> I gave an author name so it can easily be found in a book store......
> 
> The Tao Te Ching is the philosophical aspect of the Tao and many would have read that long before their interests into becoming Taoist initiates. Once becoming an initiate they were handed the book "Cultivating Stillness" to study and then to begin their training.


 
Regardlees FYI the OP lives in China


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 13, 2008)

> This is the book initiates of Taoist temples would have to study to begin their practices of Tai Chi and other healing forms.


May I ask where did you hear this?





> The Tao Te Ching is the philosophical aspect of the Tao and many would have read that long before their interests into becoming Taoist initiates. Once becoming an initiate they were handed the book "Cultivating Stillness" to study and then to begin their training. ]


 May I also ask where did you hear this as well.


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 13, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> May I ask where did you hear this?
> 
> 
> 
> May I also ask where did you hear this as well.




If you read the books: Yellow Emporer's classic of Internal Medicine, Cultivating Stillness, Secret of the Jade flower, many versions (translations) of the Tao Te Ching, I-Ching, and speak with Taoist Priests & practitioners, you come to understand this.  The Book Cultivating Stillness translated by Eva Wong does spell it out nicely though.

Thank you for asking for my sources of information JadecloudAlchemist.  Being that today is my 1st day posting here, it seems like I'm being disregarded on my opinions and experiences when I'm here to just help.  I'll inquire more to try to give more details as I'll be at the Taoist temple in Orangeville Canada this weekend to learn more about Women & Tai Chi (as I'm instructing women obviously) and next weekend where I will be studying the taijijian (sword set).  When I go to the temple there I tend to stay for a couple days.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2008)

DaPoets said:


> If you read the books: Yellow Emporer's classic of Internal Medicine, Cultivating Stillness, Secret of the Jade flower, many versions (translations) of the Tao Te Ching, I-Ching, and speak with Taoist Priests & practitioners, you come to understand this. The Book Cultivating Stillness translated by Eva Wong does spell it out nicely though.
> 
> Thank you for asking for my sources of information JadecloudAlchemist. Being that today is my 1st day posting here, it seems like I'm being disregarded on my opinions and experiences when I'm here to just help. I'll inquire more to try to give more details as I'll be at the Taoist temple in Orangeville Canada this weekend to learn more about Women & Tai Chi (as I'm instructing women obviously) and next weekend where I will be studying the taijijian (sword set). When I go to the temple there I tend to stay for a couple days.


 
So it is speculaton based on what you have read and talking with Taoist Priests. By the way which sect were those Taoist Priests from or is this a Taoist priest from temple set up by the Taoist Tai Chi Society?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 13, 2008)

Dear Dapoets I am familar with Huang di's Suwen and Lingshu and also familar with Qingjing jing in which Eva wong translated and I do know of other texts as well. The reason I asked concerning your post is you said that Taoist temples studied this text and I am unclear as to which sects are you mentioning in reference to Taoist temples. From my understanding the different sects specialize in different areas and methods of cultivation so as far as I am aware this part of the Taozang or Taoist canon is a small part considering how vast it really is. Cultivating stillness was first reported around 900 A.D. so it could be safe to say that the first two Taoist canon already had alchemy in starting from 500 C.E.
Anyways enjoy your stay at your temple


----------



## ggg214 (Mar 13, 2008)

Taoist is still in secret even in morden society.
it's really hard to say that they start their Tao way by reading Dao Te Jing,because many of their training or practising are still unkown for persons who are not accepted as its schools' successors. 
i don't know how it is going out of China, maybe it's different.


----------

